# Bee Sting Call



## Gbro (Sep 2, 2007)

Called out for a bee sting 10 miles north of town today. I had the pleasure of running with my Daughter on this call!
Pt. was being driven towards us and we came upon them in 6 min. Pt was anxious, labored breathing, Chest pain, Hives, swollen sting site. Knee area left leg. able to talk. Sister had removed stinger, No Known Allergies. Had been stung many times in past.
Pt. got the Epi pen in the Rt thigh. and removed from vehicle. As we were packaging Pt.went out on us. seizure, lasting approx. 1 min. Pt. came to and didn't present any postdictal symptoms. Pt. stated during transport that  sure felt better. Still felt like a moth was in throat. Met intercept, and Pt doing fine.
We have carried Epi for over 20 years and this is the 1st time i got to use it.
Would have loved for my daughter to do it. but she handed it to me. 
She said she has many years to come and might get the chance some day too. Gotta Love that Kid!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm happy that your patient did well, and that your daughter is following in your footsteps!  So does your medical director have epi-pens as part of your protocals?  I wish that was the case here in Santa Barbara Co......sigh


----------



## Gbro (Sep 2, 2007)

Its basic Emt curriculum here in MN. Although there has to be written protocol on its use.
we also carry; glucogon, Albutoral, Nitro(spray), Aspirin, Activated Charcol,Ventolin. Its been a blessing to be able to intervene.

As i stated we have been carrying Epi for over 20 years, as our Medical director back when allowed us even though the State didn't. For the most part they looked the other way during compliance checks. Those were the syringes and chloral Annie's. w/ a string tourniquet in the kit.

Of my 3 daughters This one is the one i would have least expected to become an EMT as she would pass out at the sight of blood not too many years ago.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 2, 2007)

I think that is great!  I used to say I can't take care of anyone unless they a bandage on them!   I wish our medical director would allow that for our EMT-1 level......sigh


----------

